# Glazed Lemon Nut Bread



## SierraCook (Feb 12, 2005)

This bread is the first bread that I ever learned how to make.  The local grocery store had a good price on lemons, so I bought some and I am going to make this recipe tomorrow.  

*Glazed Lemon Nut Bread*

4 tablespoons butter
¾ cup sugar
2 eggs
2 teaspoon grated lemon peel
2 cups flour
2½ teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
¾ cup milk
½ cup chopped walnuts
2 teaspoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons sugar

Cream together butter and sugar until light and fluffy.  Add eggs and lemon peel; beat well.  Sift together flour, baking powder, and salt; add to creamed mixture alternately with milk.  Beat until smooth after each addition.  Stir in walnuts.  Pour into greased 9x5x3-inch loaf pan.  Bake at 350Âº for 50 to 55 minutes.  Let cool in pan for 10 minutes.  Combine lemon juice and sugar.  Spoon over top of loaf.  Remove loaf from pan and cool.  Wrap tightly to store.


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

This sure sounds good. Thanks Sierra.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 20, 2005)

You are welcome, mj.  I still have the lemons sitting on my counter.  I will have to make the bread tomorrow, since I have the day off due to President's Day.  Plus I have made enough food for today.


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

If I can find the time, I just might make this tomorrow.


----------

